# Tap Handle Part 2



## Monk (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, it's taken a lot longer to complete this project than I had planned. Coldest/longest winter in recent history, working 4x10's, Injuries and rehab for family members, vehicle breakdowns, design errors and re-do's all lead to a late finish.




When the project was interrupted (see Tap Handle http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tap-handle.32855/ I had nearly completed both handles and threaded the other end of the plunger rod and the handle itself. I had milled the "V" groove in the end of the plunger and milled a flat perpendicular to it at the other end. I had decided to make a grooved insert for the body out of some stainless scrap.




I drilled the body and insert together to align the holes and then tried tapping them. Two 6-32 taps later I decided to switch the stainless for a brass insert, and machined the groove in my angle vise.



Then I drilled and tapped the body and the insert for 6-32 retaining screws, fastened them in the vise and faced them together with the fly cutter for a nice finish.




While I had the handle in the vice I milled an 1/8th in slot in the threaded end of the handle to accept the setscrew stop in the plunger




Next I lengthened the flat, drilled and tapped the plunger for a 6-32 set screw, and threaded the end of the plunger for a 1/4-28 spring retainer nut I turned out of aluminum and knurled.




Then I assembled, the plunger handle unit looks like this, and the set screw keeps the tension on the plunger after the tap is tightened in the handle.




Finally I made a jig to hold a stainless 3/8 -24 hex head bolt. I turned the bolt head down and knurled it to screw into the adjustment sleeve on the threaded handle.




Here is a shot of all the parts disassembled




And one of them assembled and holding a 3/8ths inch tap like it's supposed to. Mistakes along the way aside, I'm happy with the outcome. The only change I'm considering is to turn a brass cap for the end of the adjusting sleeve.




And here's a pic of the finished project beside the Starrett 91 I modeled it after


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 12, 2015)

Real pretty! I would be afraid to use it for fear of scratches.  Would probably hang it on the wall.


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 13, 2015)

Very very nice, something for your childrens children.
John


----------



## Ed. (Jun 17, 2015)

Now that is a nice holder!


----------



## Monk (Jun 23, 2015)

Ed. said:


> Now that is a nice holder!


Thanks guys. It took waaay to long to complete, but it works better than I expected. Time to start something new!


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 19, 2015)

Well done.  I could use a tap wrench and yours is an inspiration to follow.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 19, 2015)

Id' be tempted to build one, but I have the Starrett original.  And, use it at least weekly.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice job. I have a great loathing for the cheap Chinese ones I have. Mike


----------

